# Anyone in Ontario still hunting?



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Depends what you like to hunt, I hunt year round.

Deer are cool, Turkey awesome, but don't forget the open seasons.......plenty of time for practice. Take advantage of your WMU.


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

I have my small game license (for partridge... came up empty for these as well ), and 2 deer tags (1 is already a wash as it's in a WMU that is closed), but I would LOVE to fill the other one before it expires at the end of 2012!

I've got plans/started saving to purchase my own land... still deciding on just recreational, or saving enough $ to purchase a large-acreage that will allow me to build on. Until that time, im stuck with the crown land available to me.

Ive got a 10 yard practice target set up in my backyard to keep me occupied and hone my skills until a larger property/range membership is available for those off-season days.

2013 I'd like to get out for turkey, do the small game again, and deer.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Still hanging in there here will be there till the last day. I have too tags also, heading out tomorrow morning to sit a new stand that I hung last friday. Not alot of deer moving here I have been using the TSC deer feed also with not much luck either.


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

I already tried eating the 1 wasted tag... not very good, and not very filling either! Really hope a buck comes out to say hello tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been out quite a few times. Blew a shot on a doe last week(gave her a haircut). 7 deer under me but I was greedy waiting for a buck I've been playing cat n mouse with. Saw a monster last night,going after him this afternoon. Late season its all about the food. Find the prefered food source with cover your golden. Plus go where others will not. The places I hunt this time of year have had very little pressure.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I didn't see the big buck I was after but I had a young 8pt busted me while drawing. Followed by 6 more deer(2 were bigger bucks) but when a fawn ran to 6' down wind of me it was all over. Great night but a little frustrating.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

got a buck on boxing day which already shed


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Good job guys 

Mind if I pick your brains on some strategies you used for the late season? 

Do you go out from sun-up to sun-down, or pick times? Do you bait, and if so, what did you utilize? Calling work at all? Rattling work? etc etc.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I hunted all week and this morning,Seen about 30 Does and fawns and a Monster Buck,250 Lbs,12 Pt,Was at 100 Yards..Have 3 Monsters on Camera right now,Just not seein them hunting.Woke up at camp this morning,Went and sat until 9 am and decided thats enough for me this year..I Had a Great year,Seen Hundreds od Deer,More then 20 Different Bucks,Killed a Decent 1 with the Bow and missed another,Hopefully the 3 Brutes are around next Fall.Time to Relax and Watch some football.I am ending my season on my terms and could not be happier..Grizz


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Earlier in the month I put more of the TSC feed in an area that there were deer sighted in mid season and my cams came up with nothing except me walking away and walking to them. OH well always next year


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya we were baiting the last 2 weeks,Once the Snow hit earlier in the Month,I usually dont hunt over it,We always put some down at camp but never hunt over it,Even the Does and Fawns that i watched for 3 Months changed there pattern,They were coming mid day instead of at dark or in morning like usual,Oh well,Like you said,Theres always next year and now i am warm..See ya in April..Lol..I Hate Winter..Grizz


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Took a good size doe this morning. 
-10 degrees without the windchill but hauled my arse outta bed and got up in the tree by 6:45am. 
Shot her at 9am.
Never give up.


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Great job! Only 1 more day left, and I have school... so all Ill be able to do is the morning portion!
Was out this morning too,7-11 (couldnt tough it out any more, my fingers were no longer capable of movement lol). 

High hopes for tomorrow!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck Boys..I Have to go back to work tommorow or i would go to a Spot i got close to home...Oh well,Turkey Hunting is Soon and if i get the Chance i am gonna Kill some Yotes this Winter...Maybe..I Hate Winter...Grizz


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I've seen lots of tracks around lately but I'm never in the right place at the right time. I have gotten lots of pics on my cameras in the last few weeks but hardly any before that. I was in my stand before sunrise today and only lasted until about 0830. It was -15C and windy where I was. No deer for my cousin and I this year. Overall sucessful year though with a bear and a cow moose. I think I will hunt from the couch for a while. Maybe try to lay some coyotes to rest this winter.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Shot my best buck too date tonight. Gotta go back and look tonight. I'm not 100% sure on the shot. Shot him at 450pm and slipped out at 530pm. There was immediate blood but not a pass thru. Going back at 1030pm.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Shot my best buck too date tonight. Gotta go back and look tonight. I'm not 100% sure on the shot. Shot him at 450pm and slipped out at 530pm. There was immediate blood but not a pass thru. Going back at 1030pm.


Hopefully you find him,A Buddy shot a Good 10 pt about 2 weeks ago,Shot back on him,Let him sit for 5 Hours and when they found him,He was Half eaten,He must have been attacked by Yotes,I Guess it looked like Ww 2 went on there..Saved most of the meat but the Head was mangled from fighting i guess...Good Luck and Congrats..Grizz


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck in your search! When in doubt, always back out!! I'm sure you'll find him letting him lay that long :thumbs_up. Keep us posted......


Sat for my final time this season tonight, only saw a doe and two fawns. Good luck to the rest with the final day tomorrow!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> Shot my best buck too date tonight. Gotta go back and look tonight. I'm not 100% sure on the shot. Shot him at 450pm and slipped out at 530pm. There was immediate blood but not a pass thru. Going back at 1030pm.


Good luck bud. 
If you were closer I'd offer to help you look
Hope you find him.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

6 deer in my back yard today. One little fork, the rest does and fawns.


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> Shot my best buck too date tonight. Gotta go back and look tonight. I'm not 100% sure on the shot. Shot him at 450pm and slipped out at 530pm. There was immediate blood but not a pass thru. Going back at 1030pm.


Best of luck with finding him, hopefully you're the first to him and not some of the pesky other things.



hoody123 said:


> 6 deer in my back yard today. One little fork, the rest does and fawns.


That's more than Ive seen this whole season!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Got my deer last night. A nice fat doe that will fill my freezer nicely. Number 19 for me with a bow, and she ends a 7 year drought for me. Felt good to get back in the saddle!


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to break in on your thread, but can anyone give me the basic info on bow hunting turkey or small game in southern Ontario? Do I need to pass any sort of course before getting a license?

I've never hunted before but it sounds like fun and I can see myself getting a trad bow for small game. I'm really not equipped for deer or anything like that. I'd gladly share whatever I harvest in exchange for your skills at plucking and skinning...


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

need your hunting license, take the hunting course and you're good to since you plan on using bow. If you want to use rifles at some point, you'll require your PAL.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

Koesdibyo said:


> need your hunting license, take the hunting course and you're good to since you plan on using bow. If you want to use rifles at some point, you'll require your PAL.


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Got my buck. 10pt with a broken G4. He didn't go 50 yards from where I shot him. But a terrible shot. Gut shot him,no excuse just a bad shot on my part. I'll post some pics.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a nice buck great way to end the season. 

I was lucky enough to fill my antlerless yag yesterday morning with a yearling doe not big but will put some meat in the freezer. She ends a 3 year drought for me wasn't looking good for me they always seemed to be one step ahead of me till yesterday.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hell Yes!! Down to the wire!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> View attachment 1556010
> Got my buck. 10pt with a broken G4. He didn't go 50 yards from where I shot him. But a terrible shot. Gut shot him,no excuse just a bad shot on my part. I'll post some pics.


Nice! That must have been a huge relief for you. Suweet buck!


----------

